# Rocking a Mohawk



## spoo novice (Mar 22, 2013)

I don't know anything about grooming, but I think he looks adorable! ...and I like his feet the way they are. The mohawk just makes me laugh!(In a good way!) 
I think he'd look awesome if you tipped the edges of his mohawk with color...like the spray-on/wash-out kind! ...and get him a spike collar!


----------



## elaine amj (Jun 9, 2013)

spoo novice said:


> I don't know anything about grooming, but I think he looks adorable! ...and I like his feet the way they are. The mohawk just makes me laugh!(In a good way!)
> I think he'd look awesome if you tipped the edges of his mohawk with color...like the spray-on/wash-out kind! ...and get him a spike collar!


Haha - I'm acually on the hunt for a little studded collar now - I love the look of studs!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Love the Mohawk & glad you had a good experience. Clean feet make a dogs leg look shorter so if your pup is already short of leg leaving terroir feet is a great idea.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

elaine amj said:


> What do you all think? Is this groomer a keeper?


Both Dim Sum _and_ the groomer are keepers! He looks adorable, and the groomer sounds caring and patient. It's great you found someone nearby. Maybe one day he can get groomed even closer to home, and YOU can groom him!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

WOW! Dim Sum looks really cute! His mohawk is just the right touch for a boy! I think the groomer is a keeper with the way she took your direction and advised you at the same time! The communication factor is sooooooo important!


----------



## elaine amj (Jun 9, 2013)

ROFL - I don't know about grooming him myself...I can manage super simple things (I buzz my son's hair and once in a long while will do a simple cut for my husband). I watched a video or two and the whole underarm thing, etc freaked me out. 

I did fluff dry him for the first time last week. I just used my hair dryer so his hair wasn't as straight as the groomer gets it, but he was all cute and fluffy for about 3 days so I think I'll keep that up. 

We've been looking at him all night. From some angles he looks completely out of proportion because of the Mohawk. From some angles it looks adorable. For the future, I think we will soften the look into a faux hawk.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Too cute! I love the mohawk


----------



## elaine amj (Jun 9, 2013)

A friend just reminded me - 2 months ago, I was buzzing my son's hair and gave him a mini Mohawk! Gotta resurrect the look so he can match the dog ROFL.










And so we can have some before and after pics, here is Dim Sum a few days before today's groom.


----------



## poo lover (Nov 7, 2012)

great clip Kruz is sporting a mohawk too


----------



## elaine amj (Jun 9, 2013)

Oooo - I love Kruz' Mohawk do. Very cool. The colors are amazing. I went out tonight to try to buy some sidewalk chalk to color Dim Sum's topknot - but unfortunately, no more summer supplies left in the store

I experimented with some other stuff I have at home - but it didn't work too well. Hard to color a dark poodle


----------



## elaine amj (Jun 9, 2013)

AACCKKK! I discovered a BIG matt on Dim Sum's ear! I haven't seen a matt this big since the early days when his hair was growing out and I had no clue how to brush him. I think I can tease it out slowly and hopefully will not have to cut it out. Thankfully it's on his ear - he's quite patient with me working on his ears.

I''m a little in shock. The groomer said she did not find a single matt on him when she was grooming him (I brush him carefully every 2-3 days and gave him a full brush down the night before the groom). He definitely didn't have a matt like that when I handed him over to her.

Could the fluff drying, etc have made his hair tangle easier and caused this big matt (about 1/4-1/2 inch in diameter)?


----------

